# tal



## Chimel

Hallo,

"-tal' met een getal betekent in principe "min of meer": een tiental is min of meer tien (une dizaine).

Maar als er sprake is van "in een zevental Europese landen" heb ik het gevoel dat eigenlijk "zeven" wordt bedoeld. Waarom dan "een zevental"? Om "mooier", "zachter" te klinken? Dan wordt het in het Frans "dans sept pays" en niet "dans une demi-douzaine de pays". Of toch?

Het is nog opvallender in "een drietal gevallen": je kunt toch tot drie rekenen en weten of het twee, drie of vier zijn. Dan heeft dat "-tal" geen betekenis meer. 

Of vergis ik mij?


----------



## Peterdg

-tal, als achtervoegsel bij een getal, kan inderdaad "ongeveer" betekenen. Maar -tal kan ook gewoon "aantal" betekenen; zo geeft van Dale bijvoorbeeld als omschrijving bij "viertal": (een groep van) vier.


----------



## Red Arrow

Helemaal juist. Ik bedacht mij een paar dagen geleden net hetzelfde. Bij tientallen betekent het "ongeveer", bij andere woorden op -tal betekent het "exact".


----------



## Chimel

Hartelijk dank, dat wist ik niet! Als anderstalige leer je alleen maar de betekenis van "ongeveer", niet van "aantal".



Red Arrow said:


> Bij tientallen betekent het "ongeveer", bij andere woorden op -tal betekent het "exact".


Niet alleen maar bij tientallen, maar ook bij honderdtallen, duizendtallen...

En de betekenis "exact" geldt maar voor kleine aantallen, lijkt mij (twintigtal is ongevaar twintig, zelfs twaalftal is ongeveer twaalf). Tot zeven of acht, misschien?

Het blijft toch wat onduidelijk voor mij: in mijn voorbeeld van "een zevetal Europese landen", moet ik begrijpen "ongeveer zeven" of "exact zeven"?


----------



## Red Arrow

Tientallen in de wiskundige betekenis: natuurlijke getallen deelbaar door 10.

Ongeveer: een tiental, een twintigtal, een dertigtal, een honderdtal, een driehonderdtal, een duizendtal enz.

Exact: een zevental, een dertiental, een zeventiental, een zevenendertigtal enz.


----------



## matakoweg

"in een zevental Europese landen" klinkt inderdaad wat gewichtiger dan "in zeven Europese landen"
Bij hogere aantallen betekent het inderdaad 'ongeveer'.
Bij een (voetbal)elftal gaat het ook niet om ongeveer elf spelers.


----------



## ThomasK

Heel interesssante opmerking, Chimel! Maar ik zit te denken: b*etekent "viertal", "zevental", ... niet dat er een marge is?* Ik zou het persoonlijk zo gebruiken als ik denk dat er vier zijn, maar nog een opening wil laten voor een ander aantal. Ik heb het nooit anders geïnterpreteerd, maar eventueel moet ik mijn mening herzien. Node echter! ;-)


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> Heel interesssante opmerking, Chimel! Maar ik zit te denken: b*etekent "viertal", "zevental", ... niet dat er een marge is?* Ik zou het persoonlijk zo gebruiken als ik denk dat er vier zijn, maar nog een opening wil laten voor een ander aantal. Ik heb het nooit anders geïnterpreteerd, maar eventueel moet ik mijn mening herzien. Node echter! ;-)


Die marge zit enkel op tientallen. Als iemand het heeft over een "vierentachtigtal", dan zit daar geen marge op. Ik zou het ook nooit zo zeggen.


----------



## ThomasK

Klopt. Ik merk net dat iemand het heeft over een elftal en idd, dat mogen er geen twaalf zijn. Maar ik probeer nog even: ik zal nooit "een viertal mensen" als ik met stelligheid weet dat het er vier zijn. Jij wel? Daarom wil ik het nog even open houden, maar ik vrees... ;-)


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik zou dat nooit doen, maar ik denk niet dat dit voor iedereen geldt.


----------



## Chimel

Red Arrow said:


> k denk niet dat dit voor iedereen geldt.


Inderdaad. Ik lees regelmatig zaken (in een toespraak of zo) als: "Ik wil een drietal opmerkingen doen", en dan weet de spreker zeker dat er drie zijn.

Ik vraag mj ook af waarom hij dan niet gewoon "drie" zegt. Misschien omdat het wat gewichtiger, "serieuzer" klinkt, zoals matakoweg zegt.


----------



## ThomasK

Kan best, maar ik blijf voorlopig nog bij die "openheid"... ;-)


----------

